# Progynova and Womb Lining Question..



## BabyDancing13

Hi Ladies, 

I am currently taking 2mg Progynova x3 daily to thicken the womb lining. The tablets increase to x4 daily on Monday (day 8) and I have a scan on Wednesday. I was just wondering what peoples experiences are of this medication and how quickly it thickens the womb lining? Thank you. :flower:


----------



## Baby Me

I took 6mg for 14 days and only had a 5mm lining. Increased to 8mg and took a further 10 days to increase to 7mm. If I have to do another fet I'll be using patches instead and getting Viagra too. Good luck.


----------



## BabyDancing13

Thanks.


----------



## MoBaby

I took 6mg for like 20 days and my lining was perfect (8mm) when I did a medicated cycle.


----------



## BabyDancing13

MoBaby said:


> I took 6mg for like 20 days and my lining was perfect (8mm) when I did a medicated cycle.

It seems like these tablets take some time to kick in. Worries me that I have a scan this Wednesday and the clinic will not do a transfer until the lining is 10mm here. I've only been on it a week, but I do seem to have a lot of EWCM- so i'm hoping it's a good sign that it is working. :shrug:


----------



## MoBaby

My clinic times it with af... So af then take it 20 days or so and if lining okay then start progesterone and transfer 6 days later. They try to time it like a natural cycle but keep the ovaries quite. But sometimes they keep you on it for longer depending on their schedule. Gl with everything! Are you on other meds?


----------



## BabyDancing13

MoBaby said:


> My clinic times it with af... So af then take it 20 days or so and if lining okay then start progesterone and transfer 6 days later. They try to time it like a natural cycle but keep the ovaries quite. But sometimes they keep you on it for longer depending on their schedule. Gl with everything! Are you on other meds?

Thanks. I'm on buserelin to keep the ovaries quiet. I will be on gestone injections and cyclogest when we're 5 days prior to transfer. We have 4 day 5 blastocysts in the freezer and hoping 2 of the 4 thaw well. xx


----------



## MoBaby

We had 100% survival of our blasts. They typically thaw very well. We thawed 1 first (bfp w/mc) then 2 and one was refrozen (chemical) then 2


----------



## BabyDancing13

MoBaby said:


> We had 100% survival of our blasts. They typically thaw very well. We thawed 1 first (bfp w/mc) then 2 and one was refrozen (chemical) then 2

Ah that's good to hear. They freeze them in vials of 2 at my clinic, so I hope the first 2 are okay so we can save the other 2. Otherwise, if for example, 1 from the first thawed well as well as the other 2, we risk loosing a blastocysts as they do not re-freeze at my clinic and would discard it. :cry:


----------



## MoBaby

That's not fair! They are your embryos so they should re freeze. In that case i would only transfer the singleton. Or transfer 3. I couldn't discard a blast :( but I'm guessing since you are 28 they wouldn't do 3.


----------



## BabyDancing13

MoBaby said:


> That's not fair! They are your embryos so they should re freeze. In that case i would only transfer the singleton. Or transfer 3. I couldn't discard a blast :( but I'm guessing since you are 28 they wouldn't do 3.

I know :wacko: Discarding it is like loosing a potential life to me and i'd put 3 in if I could. They say 2 maximum under 35 and 3 over 40. We only get 1 fresh and 1 frozen cycle on our NHS. So, we have to start paying if this cycle fails. We will have to see what happens come thawing. Why is this journey such a rollercoaster :shrug: x


----------



## BabyDancing13

Well, it has done it's job! My lining is 14mm, so i'm waiting for a call to schedule transfer day and to advise when to take my Ovitrelle and start gestone and cyclogest- eek. xx


----------



## MoBaby

Getting close!! Exciting!!


----------



## goldfishy

Wow bd13 that's great news!

Have you had transfer yet??

Sorry I've been MIA. It's been pretty uneventful for me. On progynova 6mg per day and aside from lots of ewcm and a desperate need to wee all the time, I am waiting for first scan next Thursday which will be 2 weeks of progynova by then.


----------



## BabyDancing13

goldfishy said:


> Wow bd13 that's great news!
> 
> Have you had transfer yet??
> 
> Sorry I've been MIA. It's been pretty uneventful for me. On progynova 6mg per day and aside from lots of ewcm and a desperate need to wee all the time, I am waiting for first scan next Thursday which will be 2 weeks of progynova by then.

Hey :) 

My transfer is tomorrow- keeping my fingers crossed that the thaw goes well. :thumbup: 

Hope your scan goes well and your lining is nice and thick :flower: xx


----------



## goldfishy

Good luck tmrw! Hope it all goes smoothly x


----------

